# Thai bomb disposal expert survives car blast



## SoldierInAYear (2 Jul 2011)

If you haven't seen on the news
Source: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/thailand/8612691/Thai-bomb-disposal-expert-survives-car-blast.html


> A car bomb explodes as a member of a Thai bomb squad was inspecting it in Narathiwat province, south of Bangkok.



*VIDEO :*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTawoP0Anmo (You may want to turn down the volume)



> The officer, who was wearing a protective suit, was attempting to open the front passenger door of the parked car when the bomb exploded.
> 
> Authorities arrived at the scene after receiving a tip-off about the abandoned car, which was left in a no-parking zone.
> 
> ...


----------

